# Got G7 & G8 last night



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

They are really a pair, somebody wrapped them in a beach towel and dropped them off on the front lawn at the bird repair place last night. I think they are OK, healthy squeaks and good appetite, no injuries far as I can see. They will be handsome fellows, one is a brown and one is a gray. We often get birds dropped pn the lawn like this, people find them and don't want to deal with them so they know about the bird repair center and they just drop them off, bless their hearts, looks like two more little souls will be saved. Yesterday was a busy day, we got in two adult Golden Eagles, one with bad foot burns from power lines, and another with a G.I. infection. The girl with the foot burns we hope will make it, she seems to have a little bit of brain damage too (involuntary twitching of the head) but most often that will clear up given proper nutrition and a safe place to recover. We also got a snowy eggret (might have WNV not sure yet) and a Cooper's Hawk, CH may not be OK he has a dislocated wing, but he is eating OK so we hope maybe he will recover in time. Another day like yesterday and we're going to be full up in the infirmary.

Introducing Gee-Seven & Gee-Eight, wish them luck.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

They are gorgeous Nab!

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELCOME G-7 and G-8!! Mr. Squeaks and I wish you ALL THE BEST!

I know you will keep us updated, Nab!

WARM HEALING THOUGHTS AND HUGS TO YOUR OTHER NEW ADDITIONS!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great pics NAB.

Sending little prayers and BIG wishes for Gee seven and Gee eight, may they continue to grow happily and healthfully and that they have a wonderful life!

Thanks for sharing, and I appreciate the pic, we didn't even have to ask. LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, bless your heart (and your GF too) for caring for these beautiful birds. I would love to see a picture of the golden eagles if you can share. There is another thread going about powerline burns started by a lady in Costa Rica.

I hope G7 and G8 continue to thrive.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

G7 and G8 are gorgeous  Thank you for your care of all these birds. I would be interested to see a photo of the golden eagles too. Are they common in your part of the country?

Lindi


----------



## Ryiinn (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow! They are lovely!!!

I wish you the best with them


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Good luck Nab...!


Handsome Squeakers...!

You sure have your hands full up there...

Eagle might have pulled some muscles or strained some tendons or nerves in her neck or back when she had her electrical mishap, stress too... So yea, good chow and suppliments...some time...

What do you feed them?


Irony here, I have lots of Field Mice, and no one to catch and eat them..!


Lol..


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great little G7 and G8, Nab. Lucky little birds! I'd love to see pics of the eagles as well if you have any down the road. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Nab, bless your heart (and your GF too) for caring for these beautiful birds. I would love to see a picture of the golden eagles if you can share. There is another thread going about powerline burns started by a lady in Costa Rica.
> 
> I hope G7 and G8 continue to thrive.


Where is thread about power line burns? We've got a flyer here who's had to pick up two birds that he says the feathers were singed so bad they couldn't fly. No one can figure out what happened to them.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

oohh they look so cute!!!! 
Karla


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Fine pair of squabbies you got there, Nab.

Hope your burned eagle doesn't have permanent damage - let's hope the twitching is the result of shock and temporary.

John


----------

